# "Hill House" A road trip to the Forest of Dean (Part 3) (Pic heavy)



## cunningplan (Dec 14, 2013)

I was invited for a day out with the dynamic duo of Ian and H (who go under the name of ianitter on here) for a trip around a few places in the Forest of Dean. Also with us was none member Fanny (more about him after) I have been through the forest hundreds of times but never really stopped to see what was around, saying that, the two locations they took me to I would never have found.
After taking me to the first 3 cottages we went for a meal and drink in a local pub (Its was some of the best food I have eaten (Out) for ages and cheep too) They had left the best to last but this time without Jimbob after his little accident. I did not have a clue where we were going and not got any information on this place (Even though its been on here lately)
We parked a way from the place and with my camera inside my coat, I just grabbed my spare battery and tripod (Leaving my other camera and case in the car) It was not until we got to where we were going I found I needed my torch  luckily even though I don't like to I had to use the flash for many of the photos.
Its a shame this place is so trashed with what looks like someone has just pulled the draws out and dumped everything over the floors  also we could only find a couple of photos.

my flickr photos are here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157638673488864/














































































































































I know it says "No cars" but can you spot it?? (I walked past it twice)





"That's all Folks" Thanks to ianitter (Ian & H) for showing around


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 14, 2013)

Definitely saved the best until last. A fascinating one this, looks like perhaps some renovation was underway at one point? Terrific posts though.


----------



## cunningcorgi (Dec 15, 2013)

Of the three of them, this one is definatly the best one.


----------



## fannyadams (Dec 15, 2013)

Fabulous...another winner there! Thanx


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 15, 2013)

And another for your hat trick! really good report & photos.Interesting to see a Freak Brothers comic?


----------



## shaunephelps (Jan 1, 2014)

hi, i live in forest of dean and a friends dad knows the owners of this house, apparently, the owners split up and the bloke who owns it wont sell it because he dont want to give his "ex" any of the money from the house and he said he would rather see it go to the ground than her have anything, not sure how true it is but thats what he tells me hope this helps abit


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 1, 2014)

shaunephelps said:


> hi, i live in forest of dean and a friends dad knows the owners of this house, apparently, the owners split up and the bloke who owns it wont sell it because he dont want to give his "ex" any of the money from the house and he said he would rather see it go to the ground than her have anything, not sure how true it is but thats what he tells me hope this helps abit



That's more or less what I was told, but they were not sure ether


----------



## RichardH (Jan 2, 2014)

shaunephelps said:


> hi, i live in forest of dean and a friends dad knows the owners of this house, apparently, the owners split up and the bloke who owns it wont sell it because he dont want to give his "ex" any of the money from the house and he said he would rather see it go to the ground than her have anything, not sure how true it is but thats what he tells me hope this helps abit



This is why I never did divorce or probate, once I'd qualified. People are nasty to each other. 

Nice photo set, though.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 2, 2014)

Great stuff as always, those photos are heartbreaking.


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 2, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Great stuff as always, those photos are heartbreaking.



I didn't think they was that bad


----------

